# Illamasqua Contest



## flipshawtii (Oct 5, 2010)

"Illamasqua is holding a competition in October where you can enter to win all three Contest Winner polishes. All you need to do to 'compete' is answer an Illamasqua trivia question!

From now until *October 16th 2010 (11:59pm GMT*) and enter your name and email address and answer the trivia question to be entered into the giveaway. Illamasqua will choose a winner at random on October 20th 2010.

The winner receives a bottle each of Eclipse, Raindrops and Shrapnel PLUS a bottles of Illamasqua's basecoat and topcoat for the full Illamasqua experience (worth $66.00 USD!)" - Scrangie

Here are some swatches from Scrangie:

Raindrops



 

Shrapnel



 

Eclipse





enter the contest here


----------



## Aprill (Oct 5, 2010)

link?


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 6, 2010)

This is updated with the link. I haven't entered the contest yet.


----------

